# Hello from Texas!!!



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome! There are a couple of HPX Tunnels floating aroung in here and lots of other nice poling skiffs and flats boats. You can look back in the classifieds and find boats that have not sold that are still up.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Word


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Welcome! There are a couple of HPX Tunnels floating aroung in here and lots of other nice poling skiffs and flats boats. You can look back in the classifieds and find boats that have not sold that are still up.


Check here pretty often but haven't found the right deal yet. Hopefully something pops up pretty soon don't want to go the new route.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't break the bank on your first skiff. Get something reasonable that holds it value, because once you start learning the game, you'll also learn what your needs will be. Whatever you think you need now will be different in 3 years.

There is a reason why you see many new boats in the classified threads here. Buyers are getting expensive new boats with high expectations, only to learn it isn't what they thought it would be. The best thing I ever did was go a lot with guides and talk about skiffs with them, make a decision on getting a boat I could learn from that didn't break the bank, then stepped up based on my knowledge.

Even what I've learned since then has me looking at another style of boat for my needs.

Good luck and welcome! I'm in Austin, btw.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Cabela said:


> Check here pretty often but haven't found the right deal yet. Hopefully something pops up pretty soon don't want to go the new route.


Wet test everything in the worst conditions possible. We have lots of open crossings here on the TX coast and that HPX-T can beat the hell out of you. That's the #1 complaint on that boat from what I've heard.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Wet test everything in the worst conditions possible. We have lots of open crossings here on the TX coast and that HPX-T can beat the hell out of you. That's the #1 complaint on that boat from what I've heard.


They aren't that bad, people are just used to more of a v hull. Been fishing on one for 4 years and have crossed west matagorda bay, san antonio bay, east matagorda bay and even been in the surf with it and it has never been unbearably rough riding. If you ever crossed the bay in a flat bottom like a carolina skiff, RFL or scooter now that's rough! Of course I am biased because I bought an HPX Tunnel but they honestly aren't that rough unless you don't know how to run a boat in rougher conditions.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> Wet test everything in the worst conditions possible. We have lots of open crossings here on the TX coast and that HPX-T can beat the hell out of you. That's the #1 complaint on that boat from what I've heard.


The EC Vantage is a completely different skiff than the HPX-T. The Vantage is a 10-12" boat from what I understand and is great for tarpon on the beach front or on flats like in the Keys where you've got gin clear water that's 6' deep. It's also much dryer and more comfortable in a chop. 

East Cape makes great skiffs but I'd be looking at the Fury, Lostmen, Caimen, or Glide to fish Texas and not the Vantage or Evo.


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been in flats boats before and have owned one as well. Would jar your teeth loose on a 20+ mph wind. I've also had a 24' v hull that was great in those conditions. I'm not expecting that from a skiff, but would like to find something better than the flats hull I had and I will be happy.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Cabela said:


> I've been in flats boats before and have owned one as well. Would jar your teeth loose on a 20+ mph wind. I've also had a 24' v hull that was great in those conditions. I'm not expecting that from a skiff, but would like to find something better than the flats hull I had and I will be happy.


So what did you have?


----------



## Cabela (Mar 16, 2017)

WillW said:


> So what did you have?


Multiple boats my flats boat was an Explorer flatmaster and my v hull was a Haynie ho.


----------



## Brent Boeker (Jun 6, 2017)

New to Microskiffs, live near Houston, been fishing my whole life but only flyfishing for the past 2 or so years, and with a guide. Want to do it more so looking into a gheenoe 13 to avoid paddling/wading/cover more water without having to split the bill on a guide and only going a couple times a year. Glad to see a fair number of Texans on here.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome ... I am in Katy and fish the Galveston area all the way to to port A but do not know the areas well. I started 3 years ago with a ShadowCast to learn it was not for me (should have listened to coconutsgrove's advice) and moved to a 2013 Beavertail BT3 as I am still learning. This boat is great and in the vantage class. Could do a wet test or even go on a fishing trip if you are up for it to get you a feel for it? This boat is very stable and takes on bigger water. It also floats in 10-12". I don't think I need to go any shallower. It has been a perfect boat in LA and in Florida too.


----------



## Brent Boeker (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah those boats are sweet but way out of what im able to afford. Im always up for a flyfishing trip, I live in Richmond.


----------

